# cheaper new aquaclear filters!



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

found them cheap! heres the secret!

doctors fosters and smith has them for cheap! 
ac 10, 14.99..... item# YL-120114 is 22.99 on there site!
ac 30, 19.99 ......item# YL-350009 is 29.99
ac 50, 20.99........item# YL-120207 is 34.99 
ac 70, 28.99 .......Item# YL-120259 is 46.99 
ac110, 45.99........item# YL-120311 is 79.99

you have to change the 1st 2 item numbers to YL they are CD originally!
this will save you some money!
just put in these item numbers when you search and they work!

hear that the YL replacement works on other things to!

some people over on monster fish keepers figured this out i guess.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Interesting. Thanks for pointing out. I got myself some 20's!


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for this! I just got an Aquaclear 70 for $28.99!

Also, if you use these coupon codes you can save another $5.

11318418
1131/8421
1136/8421
1130/8422
3100/4001

These have been in use for awhile so some may be expired but I used 1136/8421 with my order and it worked.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Nevermore said:


> Thanks for this! I just got an Aquaclear 70 for $28.99!
> 
> Also, if you use these coupon codes you can save another $5.
> 
> ...


Oh darn!!!! You shouldve mentioned it sooner! >_< Oh well


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the tips everyone!
I order so much from them with the fish, dogs, parrot, wild birds, etc. that I should own stock in the company, so every little bit helps.


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks. I just picked up a AQ20. They're awfully nice, I should pick up another 2 and swap them out for my other filters.


----------



## Ravenous (Aug 18, 2008)

The code also seems to work on eheim canister filters... $10 off

Also big discounts on filstar canister filters such as $45 off the xp2.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Ravenous said:


> The code also seems to work on eheim canister filters... $10 off
> 
> Also big discounts on filstar canister filters such as $45 off the xp2.


Yikes! That's some crazy savings...get BigAls to beat it plus 10%.


----------



## Ravenous (Aug 18, 2008)

An xp2 for 80 some odd dollars(big Als after 10% pricematch) wouldn't be half bad, if I weren't going to vegas next week I would jump on it.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Ravenous said:


> An xp2 for 80 some odd dollars(big Als after 10% pricematch) wouldn't be half bad, if I weren't going to vegas next week I would jump on it.


You know, if you win, you could come back and buy two of them. One for me, one for you.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Code doesn't work anymore they caught on.. Damn I didn't order quick enough.

This message comes up

We apologize for the inconvenience, but the catalog code you have entered for this item is from 2007 or prior. That pricing is no longer valid.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Darn, I didn't act fast enough.....


----------



## Ravenous (Aug 18, 2008)

Drat... oh well I guess I had better win even more now


----------

